# Gypsy



## Andrei (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, I do not know how much of a guardian is but just by being present or barking humans keep the distance.
His does not like strangers and on the "bad" ones he acts vicious.
He has killed some possums and place them by my door.
But kitty's take from his food and run and he does not give chase.
But he craves attention and petting like a puppy.


----------

